# what are the good brands for heat press machine



## Itssillyy (Jun 6, 2011)

What are the heat press machine that press excellent quality? and not too expensive?

and what are the good printer for heat press?

what are the good vinyl cutter ? not too expensive ?

2-3 options would be nice ! thank you


----------



## tee09 (Oct 30, 2009)

hi,

what size heat press are you looking to get?

Do you need a cutter that contour cuts or not?


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Heat press: Hotronix, Geo Knight, Maxx

Cutter: GCC, Roland, Graphtec

Keep in mind that each of these brands has several different price points. It depends on what your price range is and what features you want/need.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Heat presses don't print. Printers print, heat presses Press.


----------



## Itssillyy (Jun 6, 2011)

tee09 said:


> hi,
> 
> what size heat press are you looking to get?
> 
> Do you need a cutter that contour cuts or not?


i want a good heat press 16"x20"

and a cutter ...but what is the difference between contour cut and simple cut?


----------



## Itssillyy (Jun 6, 2011)

selanac said:


> Heat presses don't print. Printers print, heat presses Press.


sorry...i meant press good quality! not print!


----------



## Itssillyy (Jun 6, 2011)

DivineBling said:


> Heat press: Hotronix, Geo Knight, Maxx
> 
> Cutter: GCC, Roland, Graphtec
> 
> Keep in mind that each of these brands has several different price points. It depends on what your price range is and what features you want/need.



isnt all the heat press almost the same? except quality?

whats other feature for cutter other than cut?


----------



## tee09 (Oct 30, 2009)

Itssillyy said:


> i want a good heat press 16"x20"


Hey, if you havent already, check out this thread.. it should give you a better idea about different heat pressess http://http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-crossover-diary-heat-press-newbie/t9682.html




Itssillyy said:


> ...but what is the difference between contour cut and simple cut?


 hopefully this thread would also assist you... http://www.t-shirtforums.com/vinyl-signs-decals/t78090.html


----------



## tee09 (Oct 30, 2009)

personally i have the 16x20 geo knight clam shell and i love it.

as for the cutter i am looking into getting the graphtec ce5000 60.

I basically came to my decisions from reading post after post day after day. All the major brand name should be good because theyre reputable and should have a warranty. You just basically have to decide if you want features like auto open, clam shell, swinger etc


----------



## treela13 (Oct 19, 2014)

I am looking at a couple heat press for hats.

*Clamshell Design Baseball Hat/Cap Heat Transfer Press Sublimation Machine*
*Model CP 2815*

*PRO-840X - Hat/Cap Heat Press Machine**
*
Cap Press Machine CP815B(New Clock

Which one should i get...???


----------

